

To Lynch a Child: Bullying and Gender Non-Conformity in Our Nation's Schools - cwan
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1558135

======
w00pla
This seems like a really bad article - trying to compare "white supremacy" to
"gender stereotypes".

There is a huge difference between a child killing himself (suicide) and
lynching. The author should maybe consult a dictionary if he/she does not see
a difference. The author also seems to be a proponent for “legal solutions” to
playground taunts – this is just ridiculous.

Everyone has stereotypes and prior beliefs, society and subgroups have many
unspoken rules. This clearly is not the place for laws to regulate stereotypes
and beliefs. Everyone gets bullied and everyone gets taunted (I was too).

The question should be why the depression in children was not noticed by
either their teachers or their care-givers. Surely someone would notice if
something was seriously wrong with a child?

Another problem that is often overlooked and not adequately addressed is the
incidence of depression in children.

I guess this author had a prior axe to grind though.

